# Fehler auf Canyon Homepage 2010



## Monsterwade (27. Oktober 2009)

So, die Räder 2010 sind online und somit auch die ersten Fehler zu vermelden:

Torque Vertride: Detailbild zweigt 3-blättrige XTR-Kurbel, dabei soll ein Bushguard montiert sein.

Torque Vertride: Specs sagen, das der Federweg vorne "nur" 160 mm betägt, dabei ist doch eine Totem (180 mm) verbaut.

Gruss
Monsterwade


----------



## floleerau (27. Oktober 2009)

Hab gerade mal geschaut da steht nichts von 160 mm Federweg ,stehen 180 vorne und 180 hinten ,und es sind auch nur 2 Kettenblätter angegeben!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsterwade (27. Oktober 2009)

Es fehlt für die Tourque-Modelle das Schaltauge als Ersatz. Es gibt sie nur für ES und FRX.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (27. Oktober 2009)

bekommst du geld für's testen?


----------



## Monsterwade (27. Oktober 2009)

floleerau schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal geschaut da steht nichts von 160 mm Federweg ,stehen 180 vorne und 180 hinten ,und es sind auch nur 2 Kettenblätter angegeben!!!



Da war Canyon aber mal flott 

Vor 10 Minuten war da noch ein Bild von der 3-fach-kurbel und 160 mm Feder vorn.


----------



## floleerau (27. Oktober 2009)

Na dann ist doch alles schön!!!!!!!


----------



## Canyon_Support (27. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für die Informationen.
Teilweise haben wir die ersten Fehler schon behoben.

Also wenn euch noch was auffällt, gerne hier posten.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Robert Brückner
Canyon Bicycles

Ps. Im Moment sind unsere Leitungen aufgrund des Verkaufsstarts 2010 etwas überlastet.
Wir gehen davon aus, dass das Problem in etwa einer Stunde behoben sein wird.
Dann sind wir auch wieder wie gewohnt am Telefon erreichbar.


----------



## floleerau (27. Oktober 2009)

Wie sieht es mit den Farben aus nur Schwarz oder Grau??


----------



## Monsterwade (27. Oktober 2009)

Der Warenkorb lässt sich nicht öffnen, um die Bestellung abzuschliessen.





Wird wohl nix mit einem neuen Canyon für 2010 :-((


----------



## Gades (27. Oktober 2009)

beim dropzone stimmen auch gewisse angaben nicht bzw ein paar bilder sind falsch. da ist z.b. eine formula the one und eine fox van abgebildet


@monsterwade
warte erstmal den ersten ansturm ab^^.


@canyon verkauf
stehen die räder eigentlich schon bei euch im showroom? ich würde gerne heute abend vorbeikommen und eins bestellen. mir geht es da um ein Torque Alpinist in grau


----------



## floleerau (27. Oktober 2009)

Beim Dropzone steht es ist eine Totem verbaut aber auf dem kleinen Bild sieht man eine Fox Van RC "


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## floleerau (27. Oktober 2009)

Da war ich wohl zu langsam


----------



## Canyon_Support (27. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

wir sind wieder über das Telefon erreichbar.

@Gades
Leider haben wir noch keine 2010er Modelle im Showroom. Vorerst nur auf der Homepage.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Robert Brückner
Canyon Bicycles


----------



## KA-Biker (27. Oktober 2009)

Voll hässlich das FRX LTD...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (27. Oktober 2009)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Voll hässlich das FRX LTD...



aha, und das ist ein fehler der homepage, oder wie?


----------



## Monsterwade (27. Oktober 2009)

So, Warenkorb funktioniert. Bestellung getätigt.

Schaltauge für Torque 9 fehlt immer noch. Hab's als Text bei der Bestellung mit aufgeführt.


----------



## KA-Biker (27. Oktober 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> aha, und das ist ein fehler der homepage, oder wie?


 

Das ist ein Fehler, den sie auf jeden Fall spüren werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (27. Oktober 2009)

Beim Torque FRX 9.0 wird im Bike Profil die Avid Elixir CR als Bremse angegeben und daneben bei den Highlights ist die Formula "The One" abgebildet.


----------



## mcmoos (27. Oktober 2009)

Beim XC 9 ist beim Detailbild eine XTR Kurbel abgebildet und bei den Spects und im großen Bild die XT Kurbel!!!


----------



## Langley (27. Oktober 2009)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Voll hässlich das FRX LTD...



...in der blauen Farbgebung...

So in etwa waere der Post ok gewesen.

Ich finde die 2010er Farben overall auch nicht dolle, das Trailflow sieht aber toll aus und ein paar Ladybikes in dem dunklen lila.

Gruesse

Langley


----------



## Micha101 (27. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Robert und alle Canyon-Freunde,

Federwegangabe bei Fox Talas/RP 23 beim AM vertauscht!
Specs 150/140mm!

Gruß
Michael


----------



## sugarbiker (27. Oktober 2009)

Lenkwinkel der AMs stimmt nicht, oder die Bravo hats versemmelt
sollte doch 0.3° flacher werden gegenüber 2009..............


----------



## .t1mo (27. Oktober 2009)

Beim *Grand Canyon CF 9.0 LTD* verstehe ich den folgenden Abschnitt nicht...



> SRAM X.0 trifft Shimano XTR


 
Macht keinen Sinn bei X.0 Twistshiftern, dem X.0 Schaltwerk und der FSA Kurbel. Einzig die Kassette ist eine XTR - diese aber deshalb zu erwähnen macht wohl kaum Sinn. Soll wohl heißen: *SRAM X.0 trifft FSA K-Force 386 CT*

Zusätzlich ist in den Detailbildern des *Grand Canyon CF 8.0 eine XTR* Kubel anstelle der *Truvativ* *Noir *abgebildet.


----------



## whigger (27. Oktober 2009)

Beim Trailflow sind die neuen Laufräder FR30 von AlexRims abgebildet, aber in den Specs stehen die Demons drin... 

Ansonsten sehr geile Bikes! Am meisten bin ich vom Trailflow und Alpinist begeistert! Wird nächstes Jahr wohl eins von den beiden für mich werden


----------



## kailer (27. Oktober 2009)

Die Farbe beim Trailflow sollte doch "fensterkittgrau" heissen?!


----------



## CC_Racer1 (27. Oktober 2009)

Hallo...
was sagt ihr zu dem neuen gradn canyon cf 9.0 SL?
was kann man da für wenig geld noch tunen um auf 8.5 kg zu kommen?

Gruß CC_Racer1


----------



## Gades (27. Oktober 2009)

gehört zwar nicht unbedingt hier rein, aber ich finde es könnte noch hinzugefügt werden.
und zwar wollte ich eigentlich heute nach koblenz fahren (ca 30km) und mir da mein Alpinist bestellen, allerdings gibts ja keines im showroom. also werde ich es mir per inet bestellen. 
jetzt meine frage. muss man den bikeguard kaufen oder kann man da bei der abholung in koblenz mit barzahlung auch einfach den karton weglassen, denn ich brauche den wirklich nicht und es sollte auch kein problem darstellen^^. 

es wäre schön dort eine option einzubauen wo man den bikeguard einfach entfernen kann.

es ist also kein fehler sondern eher ein verbesserungsvorschlag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC_Racer1 (27. Oktober 2009)

Hallo...
was sagt ihr zu dem neuen gradn canyon cf 9.0 SL?
was kann man da für wenig geld noch tunen um auf 8.5 kg zu kommen?

Gruß CC_Racer1


----------



## ChrisPi (27. Oktober 2009)

Fehler beim Dropzone:
In der Beschreibung steht Lenker: Easton Havoc in BREITE 750
Bei den Specs. steht BREITE 711

Egal,meins wäre bestellt   

Habs in schwarz anodisiert genommen.Die Totem in weiß passt da recht gut zu den weißen Canyon-Schriftzügen,dann ists nicht direkt ein schwarzer Einheitsbrei

Hab mir gedacht ich ruf einfach mal an obwohl man da ja kaum Chancen hat durchzukommen wenns nach einigen Meinungen hier geht (heute dann schon garnicht) und bestell per Telefon.Angerufen,abgehoben... völlig unproblematisch u. Null Wartezeit.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (27. Oktober 2009)

Gades schrieb:


> gehört zwar nicht unbedingt hier rein, aber ich finde es könnte noch hinzugefügt werden.
> und zwar wollte ich eigentlich heute nach koblenz fahren (ca 30km) und mir da mein Alpinist bestellen, allerdings gibts ja keines im showroom. also werde ich es mir per inet bestellen.
> jetzt meine frage. muss man den bikeguard kaufen oder kann man da bei der abholung in koblenz mit barzahlung auch einfach den karton weglassen, denn ich brauche den wirklich nicht und es sollte auch kein problem darstellen^^.
> 
> ...



wenn du abholung ausgewählt hast, tauch der bikeguard auf der überprüfungsseite vorm bestellung abschicken doch gar nicht mehr auf.


----------



## CC_Racer1 (27. Oktober 2009)

Hallo...
was sagt ihr zu dem neuen gradn canyon cf 9.0 SL?
was kann man da für wenig geld noch tunen um auf 8.5 kg zu kommen?

Gruß CC_Racer1  


antworten wären mal ganz schön


----------



## Mettwurst82 (27. Oktober 2009)

jetzt hast du diese frage schon zweimal im falschen thread gepostet... haltet doch mal ein bissche ordnung hier. wird doch sonst total unübersichtlich.


----------



## CC_Racer1 (27. Oktober 2009)

-.-


----------



## Mecci (27. Oktober 2009)

Tippfehler beim Torque ES 8.0 im "BIKE PROFIL":
Zitat: "keine Schaltung kann das so gut die die Shimano XT"
gruß


----------



## Canyon_Support (27. Oktober 2009)

@ sugarbiker

Der Lenkwinkel das neuen AM Rahmens ist 3° flacher. In Verbindung mit der 150mm Gabel ist der Winkel dann aber wieder identisch mit dem 2009er Modell mit 140mm Gabel.

@ Gades

Bei einer Abholung wird der Bikeguars nicht mit berechnet und auch nicht ausgeliefert.
Optional kann man aber natürlich auch bei Abholung einen Bikeguard mit ordern, wenn man denn möchte.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Robert Brückner
Canyon Bicycles


----------



## fiesermöpp (27. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

kurze Frage:

Bei mir werden keine Bilder von den Modellen angezeigt, woran kann das liegen ? Kann es sein das der Flash Player dazu installiert sein muss ?

Gruss
fm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubeltdracestol (27. Oktober 2009)

Das frx 9.0 ltd is ja ganz net aba die farbe ,,gräßlich'' wer schön wenns mal ne neonfarbe gebe oda das weis von letztem jahr


----------



## RICO (27. Oktober 2009)

Bei den XC W Bikes sind die Vorbaulängen immer noch nicht korrigiert, hatte ich bei den 2009ern schon mal bemängelt. Die Bikes wurden nämlich mit anderen Vorbaulängen wie in den Specs ausgeliefert.
Außerdem wäre schön wenn ihr die kurbellängen rein schreiben würdet.
Danke


----------



## Blackwater Park (27. Oktober 2009)

fiesermöpp schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kurze Frage:
> 
> ...


was bringt dich auf diese vermutung?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (27. Oktober 2009)

Der Flashplayer muss installiert sein.


----------



## ChrisPi (28. Oktober 2009)

Beim Torque-Frameset fehlt noch die Gewichtsangabe!

Und als Highlight (z.B. Dropzone) die Canyon-Griffe... naja das müssen schon tolle Griffe sein


----------



## Stefaun (28. Oktober 2009)

Beim Playzone ist in den Specs von Sun Ringlé Demon felgen die rede, auf dem Bild ist aber eine Alexrims Fr 30 zu sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsterwade (28. Oktober 2009)

@ Canyon: Gibt es das Torque Vertride mit Totem Solo Air oder 2-Step wie angekündigt?


Hätte ich gewusst, dass die Schaltaugen soooo teuer sind, hätte ich ein anderes Bike bestellt:





P.S. Das sind MwSt-freie Preise, da Lieferung in die Schweiz. Hier muss ich die MwSt entrichten!


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Oktober 2009)

Schon bezahlt? 



PS was willst du denn mit 2step, ist schwer, und obs hält...kauf dir nen Strick. Machen alle Soloairfahrer so.


----------



## ChrisPi (28. Oktober 2009)

@Monsterwade:
Bei dir steht drin Schaltauge Nr.21 (steht auch so in der Beschreibung).In meiner Bestellbestätigung steht Schaltauge Nr.18.Kann ich auf der HP nirgendwo finden,aber wird wahrscheinlich ein Fehler sein.Werd mal ne email senden
MfG Chrsi


----------



## Alfredsv (28. Oktober 2009)

Canyon Nerve XC 6.0

Im Text steht Avid Elixr als Bremse, auf Bilder und in der Spec steht Formular RX.

LUX MR 9.0 LTD

Beid den Bildern sind als Kurbel XTR und FSA abgebildet.


----------



## Canyon_Support (28. Oktober 2009)

@ ChrisPi & @Wonsterwade

Das mit dem Preis für das Schaltauge sollte so nicht sein. Bei ChrisPi hatte ich es heute morgen schon geändert und auch auf Schaltauge 18 geändert.
@Monsterwade Schick mir mal eine PN mit Kundennummer, dann ändere ich den Preis im Auftrag.
Um sicher zu gehen, werde ich der Sache mit Schaltauge 18 / 21 morgen auf den Grund gehen und lasse es euch dann auch wissen.
Bezüglich Dämpfer werde ich mich auch kundig machen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Robert Brückner
Canyon Bicycles


----------



## fÄlix (28. Oktober 2009)

das lux mr 9.0 ltd kommt laut bildern ja immernoch mit zwei kurbeln. leute, eine reicht doch...


----------



## RICO (29. Oktober 2009)

Schön ist ja der + Button in der Ausstattungsliste, leider steht auch da nicht welche Kurbellänge ihr an die jeweiligen Rahmengrößen baut.


----------



## Canyon_Support (29. Oktober 2009)

@ Monsterwade

Das Torque Vertride ist mit der Totem Solo Air ausgestattet.

Und Schaltauge 21 ist richtig für die Torque Modelle.

Der Preis wird noch geändert.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Robert Brückner
Canyon Bicycles


----------



## Cortezsi (29. Oktober 2009)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Der Preis wird noch geändert.



Ach, wegen die paar Euros gleich ändern...


----------



## leeresblatt (29. Oktober 2009)

Die Kurbelarmlängen würden mich auch interessieren. 

Und dann noch eine Frage zur Vorbaulänge. Da steht z.B. beim Torque Alpinist Rahmengröße M "Vorbaulänge: 50-75". Welche Länge ist es nun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torri (29. Oktober 2009)

Nur ne Kleinigkeit... 

TOPEAK SL BOTTLE CAGE
Sparpreis bei Neuradkombi:  	8,95  *
als Zubehör: 	                        7,95  *


Gruß,

Torri


----------



## axxis (30. Oktober 2009)

Beim Torque Frameset ist unten links bei der Farbwahl von anodisiert die Rede, abgebildet ist aber ein lackiertes Bike


----------



## turbocat (30. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Heute morgen (30.10.) ist die website von canyon aus der Schweiz heraus nicht erreichbar. Nach dem Eingeben von www.canyon.com findet ein redirect auf www.coast.ch statt (was soweit normal ist und immer schon stattgefunden hat), sobald man dort auf den Link für die internationale Website klickt, wird man auf canyon.com umgeleitet, leider sofort wieder auf coast.ch redirected.

Wäre schön, wenn ihr das bei canyon beheben könntet.


----------



## Monsterwade (30. Oktober 2009)

turbocat schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Heute morgen (30.10.) ist die website von canyon aus der Schweiz heraus nicht erreichbar.
> 
> Wäre schön, wenn ihr das bei canyon beheben könntet.



Hi Turbo,

das ist schon seit einer ganzen Weile so. Ist supernervig, besonders wenn
auf Links wie Videos, Messeberichte etc. direkt verlinkt wird. Dann darf man
als Schweizer suchen, suchen, suchen.


----------



## turbocat (30. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Monster

Ja, der erste redirect hat schon immer stattgefunden. Neu ist heute (zumindest bei mir), dass ich auch nach dem ersten redirect und nach dem Klicken auf den Link auf coast.ch für canyon.com schliesslich gerade wieder auf coast.ch redirected werde und so gar nicht auf canyon.com zugreifen kann. Falls Du momentan in der Schweiz bist, kommst Du auf die Website von canyon?


----------



## Scout71 (30. Oktober 2009)

Die Weiterleitung von www.coast.ch auf die Canyon-Website funktioniert bei mir ebenfalls nicht mehr!


----------



## Lemmeob (30. Oktober 2009)

Auch ich als deuscher werde auf die coast.ch seite geletiet und komm nicht auf canyon.com.


----------



## Monsterwade (30. Oktober 2009)

turbocat schrieb:


> Falls Du momentan in der Schweiz bist, kommst Du auf die Website von canyon?



Nop. Coast bleibt Coast bleibt Coast


----------



## FWck (30. Oktober 2009)

Also bei mir funktioniert die Umleitung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (30. Oktober 2009)

kommst du aus der schweiz?


----------



## Monsterwade (30. Oktober 2009)

In der Schweiz funzt die UL auch wieder. Ist trotzdem nervig.


----------



## franzam (30. Oktober 2009)

haben die neuen Tork eigentlich 1.5 Steuerrohr oder sind sie wieder nur für Gabeln mit konischen Steuerrohr?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (30. Oktober 2009)

ein blick auf die homepage wirkt manchmal wunder... ja, es ist immer noch konisch.


----------



## leeresblatt (30. Oktober 2009)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> Und dann noch eine Frage zur Vorbaulänge. Da steht z.B. beim Torque Alpinist Rahmengröße M "Vorbaulänge: 50-75". Welche Länge ist es nun?



Entweder ich habe es vorher übersehen oder es wurde jetzt ergänzt:

"Vorbaulängen nach Rahmenhöhe: Alpinist: S-60mm, M-75mm, L-90mm - Trailflow: S-50mm, M-50mm, L-65mm"


----------



## nismo2002 (31. Oktober 2009)

Das wurde ergänzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisPi (31. Oktober 2009)

@canyon-verkauf
Es fehlt immer noch das Gewicht beim Torque Frameset.Und beim Dropzone fehlen noch die richtigen Vorbaulängen u. das Schaltwerk als "Long Cage" muß eigentlich genauso ein Fehler sein,denn alles andere als ein kurzes Schaltwerk wäre beim Dropzone völliger Schwachsinn


----------



## robbyFux (31. Oktober 2009)

Das Torque FRX 9.0 ltd. kann mit den Maxxis Minnion DH keine 17,15 kg wiegen. 2009 hat das FRX laut Katalog schon 17,15 kg mit Muddy Marry FR gewogen.

Gut ist, das man endlich vernünftige Reifen verbaut hat und das es jetzt einen breiteren Lenker gibt.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (31. Oktober 2009)

es unterscheiden sich aber mehr teile, als nur die reifen. vielleicht sind die anderen teile leichter?


----------



## robbyFux (1. November 2009)

Würde mich schwer wundern wenn man damit 1kg von den Maxxis sparen würde und dann wieder genau auf 17,15 kg kommt.


----------



## isy007 (3. November 2009)

Ja das mit den 17,15 kam mir auch seltsam vor - ich habe mal alle Gewichte der Parts rausgesucht. (Nicht selbstgewogen sondern nur Herstellerangaben)
Dabei ist das 2010er 450g schwerer. 
Mir egal, dann bekomme ich eben mehr fürs Geld


----------



## isy007 (4. November 2009)

Ich korrigiere mich. 
Es sind wohl eher 350g. Denn allein die neue THE ONE bringt 2010 unterm Strich ca. 100g weniger auf die Waage.



Helium schrieb:


> Hab gestern die alte The One gegen die 2010er ausgetauscht und gewogen.
> Gewichte ist: Hebel+LeitungVR+Bremssattel ohne Adapter
> Alte The One:242 Gram
> 2010 The One: 191 Gramm
> ...


----------



## Byki (26. November 2009)

Beim Torqe Rahmenset fehlt immer noch die Gewichtsangabe.
Ebenso im gedruckten Katalog.
Es wurde hier schon mehrfach draufhingewiesen.


Was ich bisher weiß:
Ein Anruf bei Canyon ergab eine ziemlich unsichere Angabe von ca.3100 g
Auf der Eurobike wurden mir ca. 3200-3300g genannt.
Der Rahmen in BIKE 11/09 wog 3165g
Der Rahmen im Projekt S5 mit leichterem Torque Rohrsatz wog etwas unter 3000g
Das Gewicht kann in den Vorserienmodellen, je nach verwendetem Rohrsatz variiert werden.


Was ich vermute ist folgendes:

Der Rahmen wird in Serie viel schwerer, vielleicht 3400g, weil das Modell neu eingeführt wird und zunächst keine Negativschlagzeilen erzeugen darf.

Dann wäre ich draußen.
Damit ist die Basis für den Aufbau eines tourentauglichen Leichtenduros mit ordentlichen Reifen und Pedalen unter 14 KG zu schwer.


Vielleicht kann Canyon da mal eine verbindliche Gewichtsangabe über den Serienrahmen reinstellen.

Gruß
Byki


----------



## 3ride (26. November 2009)

Das Gewicht des 2009er Rahmens war laut hp mit 3390g angegeben - hoffe wohl dass der neue leichter ist da das Ziel ja war ca. 200g abzuspecken wenn ich mich nicht irre. Info von Canyon wäre nett - DANKE!

Greez
3ride


----------



## Canyon_Support (26. November 2009)

Hallo an die Torque Fahrer & Interessierten,

das Gewicht der Torque Rahmen ohne Dämpfer liegt zwischen 3200 Gramm und 3300 Gramm je nach Rahmengröße (S / M / L ), so wie wir es auf der Eurobike bereits kommuniziert haben.

Leichter, wie zum Beispiel bei dem Projektrad S5, wird der Rohrsatz des Torque aber nicht werden, bzw. ist dies bisher nicht geplant.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Robert Brückner
Canyon Bicycles


----------



## theworldburns (27. November 2009)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt. das Tork ES sollte auch "über 300 Gramm" leichter sein als das FR, was war? Pustekuchen, keine 120.

Noch ein Fehler: Am Playzone ist ein Easton Vice Vorbau montiert, in der Beschreibung steht Havoc DH. Vermutlich wurden in dieser Liste Lenker und Vorbau vertauscht, dann passt es wieder.

Könnte man als Highlight statt 2 mal der einfachen Bremse oder gar den Bracelets nicht lieber den DHX Air 5.0 nennen? Das ist übrigens tatsächlich ein Highlight


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon_Support (27. November 2009)

Hallo,

nach Überprüfung im Haus, stimmt es so wie es abgebildet ist.
Es ist am Playzone der Havoc DH Vorbau und der Easton Vice Lenker verbaut und auch abgebildet. Die Abbildung des Vorbaus (OEM Ware) ist allerdings abweichend zu den Aftermarkt Vorbauten.

Das mit den Highlights wird noch geändert werden.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Robert Brückner
Canyon Bicycles


----------



## 3ride (27. November 2009)

Prompte Reaktion und danke für die Info Canyon! 

Greez
3ride


----------



## -Soulride- (12. Dezember 2009)

Bin gerade zufällig über folgendes gestolpert:

Unter Crash Replacement steht für das Stitched LTD 399,- mit Dämpfer und 199,- ohne Dämpfer. 

Ein Dämpfer im Hardtail?


----------



## stelo (19. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

an den Canyon-Moderator:
auf der Canyon-HP ist beim Grand Canyon AL 9.0 noch die alter 2009er Durin abgebildet.
Wird hier die 2010er Durin verbaut?
Eine Formula R1 hat doch graue Leitungen, oder? Ist auch falsch abgebildet.
Bitte um Antwort, würde mir eine Bestellung bei euch erleichtern.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## sh0rt (24. Februar 2010)

"Torentaugliches" kommt mehrfach bei den Torques vor...ansonsten wie immer eine ordentliche und übersichtliche Seite...


----------

